# Dutch bishop: Call God ‘Allah’ to ease relations



## tellville

What do you guys think? It just seems to irk me the wrong way even though Allah is just the Arabic word for God. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20279326/?GT1=10252


----------



## elnwood

http://blog.9marks.org/2007/06/using-allah-as-.html


----------



## tellville

Your article makes sense. I'd probably still feel uncomfortable using in in English speech though. Probably because it is always associated with Islam and it is hard to separate the word Allah from Islam.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Its just syncretistic garbage. For shame! is there no one to stand up for God in some circles?


----------



## Mayflower

tellville said:


> What do you guys think? It just seems to irk me the wrong way even though Allah is just the Arabic word for God.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20279326/?GT1=10252



I saw the whole interview on the Dutch television, and it was horrible to hear Bishop muskens speaking concerning the Islam. They showed also his liberary, and the interviewer said that he saw a lot of boedism and hindoisme books, and Muskens said: yes as roman catholic priest and as roman catholic monks we feel very connected with the boedist monks.


----------



## BobVigneault

Perhaps the Mohamedans would ease tensions by ceasing to persecute and kill Christians and Jews. Perhaps I'm too simplistic but I really think that would help.

Perhaps Nahoul the Bee could discourage young bomber wanna-'bees'.


----------



## Timothy William

Perhaps, seeing as Allah is Arabic for God, we could start referring to God as Allah when Muslims start referring to Jesus (and the Holy Spirit) as God.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

I'm with you, Mr. Hooper! How 'bout the Muslims ease tensions by calling Jesus, the Father, and the Spirit God?! 

Oh, and then there's that little thing about killing "infidels" that many muslims support...


----------



## Greg

Contra_Mundum said:


> Its just syncretistic garbage. For shame! is there no one to stand up for God in some circles?







> Perhaps, seeing as Allah is Arabic for God, we could start referring to God as Allah when Muslims start referring to Jesus (and the Holy Spirit) as God.



...as the _Triune_ God, I might add


----------



## jsup

Timothy William said:


> Perhaps, seeing as Allah is Arabic for God, we could start referring to God as Allah when Muslims start referring to Jesus (and the Holy Spirit) as God.



Go Hooper!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Sigh


----------



## jbergsing

What garbage! The english speaking world associates the word "Allah" with Islam and always will. Do we want to be associated with a false religion or the one true religion? This sounds a lot like the RCC's attempts, prior to the pope's latest claims to being the only true church, to associate themselves and their religion with that of protestant faiths. I find both cases repugnant.


----------

